# Any Big Bang Theory Lovers Out There?



## Tapestry Minis (Mar 9, 2012)

Was watching an episode of The Big Bang Theory last night and Amy's character made reference to telling her parents that she was dating a MINIATURE HORSE BREEDER as a joke! I had to laugh but then I was a little offended...LOL Anyone else see that?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't see it, but I really like the show. Very clever and if you "get" nerd/techie humor, it's pretty funny.


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep, saw it. We watch Big Bang Theory whenever we get a chance, try to catch the new episode on network, the watch the reruns on Fox (I think) and TBS.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 9, 2012)

I watch it all the time! Saw the new episode...actually Amy didn't make that story up as a joike, she made it up to get her family off her back about finding a boyfriend.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 10, 2012)

Love The Big Bang Theory but haven't seen that episode yet. If Amy is dating a Miniature Horse Breeder it is certainly a step in the right direction for her.LOL I'd put a smiley face but can't get them. Sad face.

Sorry can't help myself.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2012)

H and I love that show! We haven't watched the latest episode, but it's on our DVR. It sounds funny... If I couldn't laugh at myself, I'd be missing out. I do some pretty "odd" things on a daily basis


----------



## bevann (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the show.Very clever writing and Jim Parsons is a hoot.He's got to be really amazing to remember all those lines with that technical stuff that he just rattles off.I watch the re runs on late night tv sometimes.


----------



## Mona (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I am also a HUGE fan of that crazy show!



Yes, I saw that episode the other night too.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a new watcher of the BBT and really love this show. Watch it every night when its on. I saw that eposiode and I just thought it was funny. Wasn't offended at all.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 10, 2012)

Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock!


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 11, 2012)

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur.....



ummmm, that's a yes, love the show.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2012)

Sleepy kitty happy kitty purr purr purr


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 11, 2012)

Me! Me! LOVE BBT!


----------



## Carolyn Ritchie (Mar 11, 2012)

Jill said:


> Sleepy kitty happy kitty purr purr purr


LMAO

glad you get my warped humor. My daughter and I were out and about anf found a shirt with that on it, needless to say we both broke out in chorus.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 12, 2012)

Love it to. I saw that episode the other night


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 12, 2012)

I rarely watch it but did have it on for "noise" the other night when I was on the computer and DID hear the reference to "Armando"... heeheehee


----------



## Shari (Mar 12, 2012)

My family loves the show!


----------



## sundancer (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the Big Bang Theory Show. Glad to see there are others who enjoy it too!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I guess I should rephrase what I said. I wasn't offended more that I was like...."HAHAHA....hey wait a minute!"



My hubby is a Health Physicist so it's a must watch in our house.


----------



## anoki (Mar 15, 2012)

I wanted to register my next show dog as Esrohollow BAZINGA.....but I found out someone beat me to it and there's a Cardigan just starting out their show career named Bazinga...



So I'm back to the drawing board for a great name! LOL (I don't like 'copying' others name ideas.....even though I thought of it months ago)

I DO love that show though!! Got the first 4 seasons on DVD....they are funny over and over again!





~kathryn


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes I saw and heard what she said - I wasn't offended. Thought it was great that the mini industry was even considered for a line - just think we got free publicity!


----------

